# Target found



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

WHOO HOO!!! John Chant found one of the plants I was looking for at Orchid Zone! JC IS THE MAN!!! The Phrag. Prissy z5544 (besseae 'Peachy Keen' x St. Ouen 'Apricot') is one I lost last year, before I went S/H. In case you're unfamiliar w/ the plant they [I have 3] grow small and bloom on 6" leafspans, but the flowers dont last too long. John says it's an interesting peach color. I haven't seen it in bloom yet so I'm really curious. :drool:


----------



## Heather (Dec 28, 2006)

Congratulations! 

(does he have anymore? It sounds divine!)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2006)

Lucky you!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2006)

His email says "it's the only one I've got". I dont know if that means there were not any more at Orchid Zone but I can ask. He also says he's putting more Phrag. St. Ouens and Hanne Popows up on eBay. The plants I got are among the best so far. Almost as thick as Orchid Limited stuff and just as floriferous.


----------

